# new short tail opossum baby pics part 3



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, 
as promished some new pics of mom and babies their all doing really well,mom has been out most nights without any babies attached her nest is so good you carn't see alot just movement in there so no good pics of them in there, but last night she came out, she must of been feeding them as loads were attached to her there was a few still in nest they now are really big prob ratpup size andhave a bit of colour and slight fuzz on them they also now have proper eyes but are still shut and you can also see the sexes boys have tiny pom poms already i seen 2 boys but its hard to see as they wiggle so much , mom can hardly walk she kept treading on them and was really funny when she went back in nest as its such a small opening hole to get in she gets in but all the babies were still stuck on outside she had to wiggle around to get them all in (think of a round ball of wool or something and havent to squeeze into a small opening )

not great pics as she moves so much but here you go will try and get some more asap its really exciting watching them 
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









the one at the front is a boy you carn't see with the door there but he is!!!










suzanne


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

erhh! :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

They are starting to look cute now, instead of those weird pink blobs!! They look really well!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its great to see how these little ones transform:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Bubbas are coming along nicely :2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

aw..will be cool when they are older and actually look like a opossum lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

the first thing that came to my mind when i saw this was pinkies 

how many has she got ?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing pics!! And well done!


----------

